# a 95 day cycle, finally my period came, i feel awful



## TulsiLeaf (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had such a wonky cycle. My hormones all over the place. I know it's my PCOS acting a fool. But the weird thing is that I feel very lightheaded right now. I have felt twice like I was gonna pass out today. I feel so hungry, and my throat is super dry right now. My period isn't super heavy (not like I would expect it to be) but maybe tomorrow it will be. But I was just sitting down at my computer and all of a sudden I started to sweat, my vision got fuzzy and my heart rate jumped up. I feel very nauseous to.

Anyone have a period like that after it being missing for a while? This is the first time in 5 years this has happened (after my daughter I went very regular. But I think it's the 30 pounds I gained back.)

Thanks


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry you were feeling horrible...I hope it has improved a bit for you. I know I have mixed feelings of AF returning (day 69 right now)....


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

are you positive you're not pregnant?


----------

